# Legendary works good with FreeBSD



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 23, 2022)

Hi my name is Uğurcan and new to FreeBSD. I loved this operating system. I installed Legendary from pip and it works ootb. Just wanted to inform FreeBSD community. Legendary for anyone doesnt know, its cli Epic Games Launcher.


----------



## CuatroTorres (Oct 23, 2022)

The problem with some popular Epic titles was the lack of support for Easy Anti-Cheat, at least on Linux. Since their brawl with Apple Store they became interested in Linux again.
As anecdotes, Epic uses OpenBSD in part of its systems and Simon Peyton Jones, a great representative of the Haskell language, left Microsoft to work on Epic.


----------

